# Instant Pay disabled



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Uber says Drivers will not get paid unless Pax pays Uber first: thanks so much for reaching out about this.
I have thoroughly checked your account and it appears that you currently don't have access to Instant Pay because there are a high number of trips that have not been paid for by riders. You will automatically be able to cash out again once you take more trips that riders pay for.
I apologize for the inconvenience here, but your Instant Pay access should resume again as soon as these unpaid trips balance out. So long as you have more paid trips on your profile than unpaid trips, you'll be able to cash out once more.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

WTF? How is that your fault? We don't have anything to do on the payment end, I've heard of this before, it sounds like a load of #@%.


----------



## ZacharyK5392 (May 25, 2017)

This happened to me a few months back and I figured out that it was that I was doing to many UberEat trips, don't know if that is your case but finally a "specialist" told me this was the reason that I need to pick up more passengers with X versus Eats.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Yes, that seems to be the case with me. What have you found to be the logic here?


----------



## ZacharyK5392 (May 25, 2017)

You just need to pick up passengers with X or whichever you use instead if only eats. After this happened to me and the uber specialist told me that it was from to many eat trips, I picked up a couple pax with X and it worked within an hour.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Ok. Got it. Curious as to why this occurs? Thanks


----------



## ZacharyK5392 (May 25, 2017)

I have no idea. It is pretty annoying because sometimes I will only do uber eats to prevent getting to far away from home sometimes or when my car is dirty  
Maybe just a flaw in their system, who knows.


----------



## ctlive (Dec 4, 2017)

This happened to me as well. After several emails, which parrot the reason described above ("not enough paid trips"), I asked for further explanation with a definition of unpaid trips. They explained, "Instant pay is temporarily unavailable for you due to a high number of trips taken by your riders using rider promotions."

So, "Rider Promotions", like any organization's couponing program is a budgeted marketing expense and our "unpaid" trips are unpaid because Uber has not paid its portion of our fares. I have asked the following questions:

Why isn't Uber paying for its own, budgeted, marketing expense?

Why are Uber "partners" being forced to float an Uber marketing expense?

Where is it shown that Uber driver-partners' access to their Instant Pay service may be blocked, with no warning, due to nothing within the driver-partners' control?

If my "company's" policy prevents me from using company funds to purchase fuel for any trips that are unpaid (promotional), without proper consideration (e.g., advance approval, alternate compensation method). How can I determine which trips are promotional prior to the trip?
I doubt that I will receive an answer to all of these questions, but will post their reply.

-ctl


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i got this message today, seems uber is behind on bills and needs to hold some of our cash. smh at how they operate.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

I just noticed this today when I tried to cash out last nights earnings. There's a message saying instant pay is undergoing maintenance and will be back up by 1pm PST.


----------



## i'll_tip_you_in_the_app (Dec 7, 2017)

Why would any driver pay Uber extra money to cash out, instead of just waiting for weekly payday?


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

i'll_tip_you_in_the_app said:


> Why would any driver pay Uber extra money to cash out, instead of just waiting for weekly payday?


Just paid rent this weekend and needed gas and smoke money!


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

i'll_tip_you_in_the_app said:


> Why would any driver pay Uber extra money to cash out, instead of just waiting for weekly payday?


Theres no extra fee to do instant payment to the Uber Go debit card.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

i'll_tip_you_in_the_app said:


> Why would any driver pay Uber extra money to cash out, instead of just waiting for weekly payday?


Honestly it just feels good to be paid same day after working for 10 hours, as opposed to being paid bi-weekly like most jobs. Woohoo, I am Uber rich! kind of thing.


----------



## ctlive (Dec 4, 2017)

ctlive said:


> This happened to me as well. After several emails, which parrot the reason described above ("not enough paid trips"), I asked for further explanation with a definition of unpaid trips. They explained, "Instant pay is temporarily unavailable for you due to a high number of trips taken by your riders using rider promotions."
> 
> So, "Rider Promotions", like any organization's couponing program is a budgeted marketing expense and our "unpaid" trips are unpaid because Uber has not paid its portion of our fares. I have asked the following questions:
> 
> ...


UBER RESPONSE

Thanks for reaching out.

Sorry for the inconvenience. I took a look at your account and I noticed that you have met the requirements to be eligible for Instant Pay. However, a high number of trips that have not been paid for by the riders so currently instant pay is not available for your account.

Please be on lookout for an email from our team notifying you that you are eligible. We appreciate your patience here, as it can take up to one week for the system to detect recent changes in eligibility. Once you receive that email, you will see the "Instant Pay" tab when you login into partners.

Your patience is appreciated.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

When I've heard similar comments at a previous job "oh sorry we cant do mileage reimbursements this payroll cycle" it meant critical cash flow problems in the business.


----------

